# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  هل المسيح هو الله ؟ كتاب للعلامة الراحل أحمد ديدات_ رحمه الله

## بدون تعليق

http://www.4shared.com/file/58696696..._____.html?s=1

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا هالانسان الشيخ .... بحبوو

الله يرحمو .....

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا هالانسان الشيخ .... بحبوو
> 
> الله يرحمو .....


تعيش


بس بصراحة انا اسم كتابو لفت انتباهي وانشالله بقرأو


شكرااااا بدون تعليق مواضيعك دائما متميزة :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## adel maayah

> http://www.4shared.com/file/58696696..._____.html?s=1


هذا الموضوع قد يثير النعرات الدينية ارجو المبادرة الى شطبه ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## Shift

> هذا الموضوع قد يثير النعرات الدينية ارجو المبادرة الى شطبه ولك مني جزيل الشكر



وانا شايف انه مجرد فكر وكتاب .. واثباتات واحاديث .. دا احنا بالعكس المفروض نشتغل الكتاب دا لهدايه الناس 
واللي عاوز يقرا يقرا .. الاخوه الاقباط  .. بلاش يقروه .. 
ولكم دينكم ولي دين 

أحمد ديدات رجل رائع رحمه الله .. مشكور بدون تعليق

----------


## بدون تعليق

> هذا الموضوع قد يثير النعرات الدينية ارجو المبادرة الى شطبه ولك مني جزيل الشكر


شكرا على مرورك اخ عادل
و شكرا على الملاحظه
مع احترامي لشخصك و لرأيك الذي فيه وجهة نظر

لكن اسمحلي ان اقول ان وجود الكتاب في مكتبتنا او شطبه لن يلغي فكره وجوده اساسا
و حتى لو ان فكره الكتاب لن تعجب فئه معينه لا يعني انه لا يحق للكاتب ان يكتب او للقارىء ان يقرأ

النعرات الدينيه تنشأ بسبب تعصب فئه من الفئات 
و انا اتوقع اننا في مجتمع يسمح بالحريه على شرط الاحترام

اما بالنسبه لهذا الكتاب و سبب اختياري لوضعه في مكتبتنا هي اني اريد كافه الفئات الوصول اليه و قرائه مختلف الافكار والاراء
حتى لو لم تكن على هوى فئه معينه

و اعلم يا اخ عادل اني سوف اقوم بتزويد المكتبه بعده كتب و مراجع فيها مواضيع قد تكون (خط احمر بالنسبه للبعض)
و سوف اقوم بأثراء المكتبه الدينيه (الدينيه و الديانات الاخرى) لما في ذلك الفائده من تبادل الاراء 
شكرا على مرورك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بدون تعليق

> وانا شايف انه مجرد فكر وكتاب .. واثباتات واحاديث .. دا احنا بالعكس المفروض نشتغل الكتاب دا لهدايه الناس 
> واللي عاوز يقرا يقرا .. الاخوه الاقباط  .. بلاش يقروه .. 
> ولكم دينكم ولي دين 
> 
> أحمد ديدات رجل رائع رحمه الله .. مشكور بدون تعليق


شكرا اخ مصطفى على المرور

----------


## شووشو

شكراااا ويعطيكم عافيه

----------


## adel maayah

> و اعلم يا اخ عادل اني سوف اقوم بتزويد المكتبه بعده كتب و مراجع فيها مواضيع قد تكون (خط احمر بالنسبه للبعض)


لا اعرف ما المقصود بالخط الاحمر ولكن اعلمك يا اخي باننا نحن مجتمع معتدل ولا نتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء ولا اعرف ما الذي يدفعك لتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء في هذا الخصوص ولكن مني كل التحيات.

----------


## أم صالح 99

جزاك الله خير

----------

